# Know "No?"



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I always keep a list of my rat's vocabulary. I talk to my rats constantly, and try to say the same things over and over, so that they "learn their words." Of course, I'm sure they don't have the same grasp on meaning as a human would - but still, it's not hard to figure out that when someone says, "pet," you are going to be rubbed, and if someone says, "sweetie," you're going to get good food.

Gregor Samsa, my first rat, was smart, and good with words, but, tragically, he was only with me long enough to learn some 40-ish words, before his time was up. Gregor KNEW the word, "no," and would obey when I said it.

Now, Gus is just great with words, and he has even shown obedience sometimes, despite the fact that he is a rebellious teenager. (One night, it was dark, and I couldn't see if Gus was in the cage or not. He SHOULD have been, but I just couldn't find him. So I said, very clearly and loudly, "Augustus, Come Here!" He was sleeping in the food dish, where I couldn't see him, but he roused himself to come here, because he knew the words, and it sounded important.)

I'm glad that he will respond to simple but important commands. A correct response to "Come Here" just might save his life someday.

But I can't figure out what's going on with the word, "No."

Gus doesn't listen to "No."

He's very good with words, and I would be surprised if he didn't know, "No" by now.

But I guess it's possible that he really doesn't understand, except...

...well, when I tell him "no" for something, he usually looks at me with an expression that is kind of smug. It's as if he were saying, "Who are you to tell me 'no?' I'll do it if I want to!"

So...what do you think? Does he understand the word, or not?

Do YOUR rats know, "no?"

For those who are interested, I'm including Gus' word list at the end.

Thanks.

------------------------------------------

Augustus - 1
Gus - 2
Gustus - 3
Gusty - 4
The Rat/Mouse - 5, 6, 7
Hi - 8
Hello - 9
Your(s) - 10
Mommy - 11
Love(s) - 12
You - 13
I - 14
Sweetie - 15
Corn Sweetie - 16
Thirsty - 17
Come Here -18, 19
Good - 20
Boy - 21
Happy, Happy - 22
Want - 23
Carrot Sweetie - 24
Kissy - 25
Me - 26
Gentle - 27
Meat Sweetie - 28
Mouth - 29
Baby - 30
"Sweeter-Totter" - 31
Play - 32
Pet - 33
Home - 34
Where are you? - 37
I see you - 40
Noodle Sweetie- 41, 42
Take a nap - 45
Ears - 46
Nose - 47
Tail - 48
"Bop" - 49
There you are - 50, 51, 5
Run - 53
Okay - 54
No - ?????????????


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm curious about this too, I'd like to see responses!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my ratties know the word no way and huh uh and knock it off LoL they also know sit, stay and they stand when i say big tall rat i am sure they know other words i just never kept track though i may start a log of it LoL


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your little boy sure knows a lot of words!! I know that Naz knows his name... Stop... No.. and Be nice... i believe he also knows treats . I'm sorry i'm not much help with the no issue. Maybe say it in a firm(er) tone?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Naz knows the "important" words!

I'm kind of a word junkie, and that's how I got started keeping the lists.

I wonder how you were able to teach Naz, "no?" You're good at this!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Hah, I'm sure my Takeo knows what ''no'' means, he just don't want to, so he don't. If I tell him ''no'' he usually stops what he's doing, look at me just to continue with what he was doing. He simply ignores me!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

ive been talking to them like i talked to my dogs-
Come on, come here!..
NO! and if they ignore me its NO with a big noise and they stop what ever there up to
I think, or it is with dogs, the way you say things. If i'm trying to make them come out of hiding and get there dinner i sound exited, if my flatmates playing his decks i talk softly like its ok, dont panic!
I think they know there name too. 
time will tell how useful it is I suppose!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Gus is like Takeo...I know "that" look!


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope when i get my rat that they will be able to learn words that i teach, it sounds wicked!


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

ive never taught my rats words but i make a squeak sound and they respond really well to that...now that i think of it...it must be strange to see a girl squeaking to her rats but they react according to the tone and always come or stop what they are doing and become alert.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

cupids_cuties said:


> ive never taught my rats words but i make a squeak sound and they respond really well to that...now that i think of it...it must be strange to see a girl squeaking to her rats but they react according to the tone and always come or stop what they are doing and become alert.


They're the ones teaching you!


----------



## smellycato (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe its the tone of your voice that they are recognizing, like for dogs they dont under stand what i am saying when i say "aww you are so fat" but i say it in a happy tone so that makes them know that they are being good, perhaps it is the same thing with rats. When you use NO dont yell but have a more stern voice


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Our eldest is pretty smart, she knows her name, no, get down, be a good girl, bowl, eggy and more... Our little one - I suspect she also knows all of this, too, she is just far too naughty and ignores it when she wants to get her own way. :lol:


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Donna K, your rats must be really intelligent!  "Eggy" :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Holly said:


> Donna K, your rats must be really intelligent!  "Eggy" :lol:


They are when it suits them :lol: Eggy? Did I really say that aloud?  :lol:


----------

